# 11/29 - Black Seabass Trip on the Morningstar



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Well we didn't want to stop the fishing season without going for the gusto and going out with a bang! We did that baby! We caught good fish all day thanks Capt Monty:fishing: No many Tautog but 3 huge ones came across the rail. After not fishing for black seabass for a few years I was impressed w/ the size of the fish. Avg about 13-17 with a few monsters mixed in. The weather was sunny and about 56 degrees. Meet a few characters on the boat Earl and Butch which keep me laughing the entire trip. Because we didn't want the fishing trip to stop we stopped at Choptank pier on our way home, but that was a huge mistake b/c we only caught two decent sized perch! Man I can't wait to get back out there again. I have to get my honey do list completed this winter b/c it got in the way this year. Tight lines fellas and keep on fishing if you can take the weather


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I had some friends on that trip. They said the seabass fishing was 
nice. They were after tog but the seabass were too thick.
Thanks for the report and glad you had a nice trip.




nuppey said:


> Well we didn't want to stop the fishing season without going for the gusto and going out with a bang! We did that baby! We caught good fish all day thanks Capt Monty:fishing: No many Tautog but 3 huge ones came across the rail. After not fishing for black seabass for a few years I was impressed w/ the size of the fish. Avg about 13-17 with a few monsters mixed in. The weather was sunny and about 56 degrees. Meet a few characters on the boat Earl and Butch which keep me laughing the entire trip. Because we didn't want the fishing trip to stop we stopped at Choptank pier on our way home, but that was a huge mistake b/c we only caught two decent sized perch! Man I can't wait to get back out there again. I have to get my honey do list completed this winter b/c it got in the way this year. Tight lines fellas and keep on fishing if you can take the weather


----------



## juniorbasser (Jul 25, 2010)

i fished that trip, the sea bass were so aggressive they were eating whole crabs dropped down for toggies. I switched over to a jigging spoon and jigged a lot of bass, wonderful trip


----------

